# Johnson and Wales miami campus



## rob1048 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey I am a senior in high school and i was wondering is j&w Miami campus a good school for the baking and pastry program.If anyone out there know any info about the school or the program can you please let me know. THANKS ALOT.


----------



## mini chef (Jan 4, 2011)

(this is what ive heard, not sure if true)

The culinary schools in miami are a joke, they are all in ghettos and supposedly the schooling sucks. Ive heard good things about Le cordon bleu in Orlando.


----------



## smilejwu (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi I am a Johnson & Wales student in Denver. Miami is an awesome campus and have beaten the other camouses in baking during our inter campus compitition this year and previous years. It is in a great neighbor hood, has alot of activities for studdents and is a great school in rating and truth!!


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

I received a great education at JWU Miami that opened many doors for me.  I graduated 7 years ago and at that time the campus was in a very rough neighborhood and there was a severe drug problem.  I actually saw small planes drop packages into the canals just outside my dorm and once a dead body washed up in the same canal. The campus is also in the middle of the South Florida Adult Film Industry.  That being said JWU does have plans to expand that campus and purchase surrounding buildings to improve the neighborhood.  I think they will succeed and there are great Chefs there.


----------

